# Help Changing Email Address



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Every time I try to change my password on my account it goes back to my old password. I try to click the red "change email" button but it isn't working for me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

AVR1962 said:


> Every time I try to change my password on my account it goes back to my old password. I try to click the red "change email" button but it isn't working for me.


PM your new email to me and I'll change it. The maybe you will be able to change your password


----------

